# Hello Ladies (And Gents if you're here!)



## mahonereh (Jan 17, 2010)

Hiya!

I've been a lurker on here for a little over a year. I had an account but never really posted. I'm easily intimidated on the internet (stupid, I know lol). 

I'm also pretty new to MAC. My first MAC purchase was from the holiday eyeshadow sets, so I could get an idea if I would like it or not. Needless to say, I want to get my hands on anything I can buy now! 

Before that I usually was content buying drugstore makeup. Max Factor & HiP being the main two. I've also recently gotten into Urban Decay.

So I just thought I'd put myself out there and introduce myself. Oh, my name is Heather by the way, lol. 

Can't wait to be a part of this awesome makeup family.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Heather!


----------



## nullified (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Purple (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome Heather!


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome heather!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome Heather! Don't be intimidated to post here on Specktra! All the girls and guys are super lovely!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 19, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 19, 2010)

to the forum! have fun!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the warm greeting!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMGosh... a member lurking for a year - you better join in the fun. Can't wait to read your post.


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Heather!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and don't be shy, we'd be glad to see you around!!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Welome Heather


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------

